# Loco stopped working



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I have an LGB 21232 small 2-4 locomotive that Stand Cedarleaf converted to battery/Revolution for me 9 years ago that just quit working. The battery car is the tender and it is getting a signal and will run another similar locomotive just fine. But when I connect either tender/battery car to this loco, nothing happens. No lights and no motion. I've toggled the switch in the cab back and forth but that isn't it. One odd thing that may be a clue to someone: when I switch the Revolution to reverse for this loco, the bell and whistle will blow but no movement. Then when I reverse it again, all sounds shut off. Any suggestions?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Without details of the installation hard to say.

So if the tender has batteries AND the decoder, and one loco runs and another does not with the SAME tender, then you have a weird wiring issue, sounds like reversed wires between loco and tender.

Did you contact Stan?

Greg


----------



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Without details of the installation hard to say.
> 
> So if the tender has batteries AND the decoder, and one loco runs and another does not with the SAME tender, then you have a weird wiring issue, sounds like reversed wires between loco and tender.
> 
> ...


Hi Greg,
Thanks for the reply. I haven't contacted Stan because as far as I know, he's not doing repairs/conversions any more. The loco ran great for 9 years until a few days ago...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If nothing else, he could probably provide the details of the installation and some tips on debugging.

Again, without details, pretty hard to diagnose your issue.

He's active in the model train community.



CustomDecals



his website is still there....

Greg


----------

